
Show HN: RSS Feeds for your Favorite Hacker News Commenters - dwwoelfel
http://gun-moll.herokuapp.com/
======
dwwoelfel
This is just a simple utility that translates the hn.algolia API into a format
that RSS readers can parse. The code specific to the app is only about 40
lines: [https://github.com/dwwoelfel/gun-
moll/blob/master/src/gun_mo...](https://github.com/dwwoelfel/gun-
moll/blob/master/src/gun_moll/server.clj#L18-L62)

I was previously using [http://bradjasper.com/blog/follow-a-hacker-news-users-
commen...](http://bradjasper.com/blog/follow-a-hacker-news-users-comments-
with-rss/), but it died along with the old hnsearch.

